# CD and DVD holder strip sources



## Sven (Dec 25, 2007)

Rockler carries plastic CD and DVD holder strips for AV cabinet 
construction. Rockler typically carries quality stuff worth the price, but I have trouble imagining why two 6-foot strips of molded plastic would cost $11.49 on sale (normally $11.49 ea.).

Is there another source of such holder strips with the same quality but lower prices, especially if sold in quantities of a dozen or so ?

Thanks,


-Sven


----------



## mlconti (Jan 25, 2008)

How many are you looking for I might be able to help.


----------

